# richtiger corsair h80 einbau



## Shooot3r (11. April 2012)

hallo ich habe ne h80 mit 2 coolermaster  excalibur 120mm lüftern. habe sie  so angebracht, das sie die lüft hinten aus dem gehäuse rausblasen. habe  dann noch vorne 2 120 mm lüfter ( auch coolermaster excalibur) die lüft  hinein befürdern. im deckel sind auch die 2 standard corsair lüfter  montiert. habe unter prime bzw AOD stresstest eine temp von ca 68-72  grad nach ca 15-20 mit ( 4,6 ghz mit 1,464 bzw 1,488 core voltage) sind  das normale temps, oder sollte ich die lüft hinten durch den radi  reinblasen lassen?

mfg


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. April 2012)

Normalerweise sollte man die Lüfter so anordnen, dass sie die warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse raus befördern. Bei der H80 ists aber anscheinend so, dass die Kühlleistung andersherum leicht besser ist - zu Lasten der Gehäuseinnentemperatur natürlich.

Einen recht ausführlichen Test dazu findest du hier:
Test: Antec H2O und Corsair Hydro (Seite 4) - ComputerBase


----------



## 1821984 (11. April 2012)

Was für ein Prozzi hast du? Für mich wären die Temps grenzwärtig, egal welcher Prozzi es ist. Auch kommt mir die Spannung für 4,6Ghz sehr hoch vor.


----------



## Shooot3r (11. April 2012)

habe nen fx 8120. senke ich die vcore, läuft er nicht mehr stabil.

mfg


----------



## rUdeBoy (11. April 2012)

Klar läuft er stabil... musste halt den Takt senken.
Mir wären die Temperaturen auch zu hoch. Mit einblasenden Lüftern kannst du vielleicht ein paar Kelvin rauskitzeln. OC ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste halte ich trotzdem nicht für sinnvoll...


----------



## 1821984 (11. April 2012)

Brauchst du wirklich 4,6Ghz. Mir wäre da die Haltbarkeit wichtiger als die letzten 100Mhz rauszuholen. Ich denke du solltest dir den Gefallen tun und dich eher mit 4,0Ghz anfreunden und dafür die Spannung runter holen.

Denn mit über 1,4V aufn Prozzi hat fast jeder Kühler seine Probs und selbst Wasserkühler können die Temps nur gerade so noch halten. Auch musst du bei 100% Auslastung des ganzen Systems mal rechnen das das Gehäuse noch mal wärmer ist als wenn nur der Prozzi läuft.

Aber ansich sind die Temps für diese hohe Spannung schon zu vertretten. Trotzdem würde ich lieber etwas weniger machen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. April 2012)

Die Temperatur ist eigentlich nicht das Hauptproblem (obwohl sie natürlich hoch ist). Im normalen Alltag wird die nicht so hoch sein weil die CPU kaum dauerhaft 100% belastet wird (wenn man nicht entsprechende Arbeiten erledigt...). Trotzdem solltest du eher einbisschen runtergehen vor allem um die Spannung senken zu können. Ich schätze wenn du 200 oder 300 MHz runtergehst wäre da einiges an Potential drin was man einsparen kann an Spannung und damit einhergehend auch Temperatur.
Außerhalb von Benchmarks wirst du die 300MHz weniger kaum bemerken - aber die CPU wird wahrscheinlich Jahre länger halten


----------



## Combi (11. April 2012)

die temps gehen für vollast..
aber die vcore-einstellung ist echt was hoch...
mein i7 950 läuft auf 4,3ghz im alltag...
habe just4fun ma alles auslesen lassen(sys neu inst)...
dachte ich bekomm nen infarkt...1,45volt vcore....
die einstellung lag bei auto,epic fail...
hab se auf 1,37v gesenkt,sys läuft stable...

was ich damit sagen will...bei 1,46 vcore verkürzt sich die lebensdauer der cpu um einiges.
ich habe ne gute wakü,aber trotzdem unter vollast bis zu 60 grad auf den kernen...
du benutzt ne flüssigkeitskühlung,keine wakü,also geringere kühlleistung.
ich meine,wenn du wie ich gerne bastelst,neu kaufst und oced,lass die vcore so hoch.
son amd is ja auch günstig...
aber gut tut es der cpu nicht..


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. April 2012)

Combi schrieb:


> die temps gehen für vollast..
> aber die vcore-einstellung ist echt was hoch...
> mein i7 950 läuft auf 4,3ghz im alltag...
> habe just4fun ma alles auslesen lassen(sys neu inst)...
> ...


 
Du darfst aber nicht einen Intel Nehalem mit dem AMD Bulldozer direkt vergleichen - die Spannungsbereiche liegen da anders 
Bei einem Bulli sind 1,45v "Etwas zu viel des guten", bei einem Nehalem ist es eher "kamikaze"


----------



## JackOnell (11. April 2012)

Also für die von dir angelegte Spannung ist die Temperatur im normalen Bereich, ob du das deiner CPU zumuten willst ist natürlich deine Sache aber gesund ist es nicht.


----------



## Shooot3r (11. April 2012)

ok will mal eure ratschläge befolgen, habe ihn nun auf 4,4 ghz bei 1,416v. läuft noch stabil nach 60 min prime. cpu - nb habe ich auf 2600mhz. ist das wichtig, hat doch mit dem ram durchsatz irgendwas zutun, oder ?

mfg


----------



## Uter (11. April 2012)

Falls es weiter ums Übertakten gehen soll: Overclocking: Prozessoren
Falls es zu der Kompaktkühlung noch Fragen gibt: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html

-CLOSED-


----------

